# Algae in Water Tank



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

Does anyone get algae in their water tank now and again? I get it regularly in my Sage Barista Pro; you think it's just because I don't get through a full tank of water quickly enough?

I'm using the Sage water filter ....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Myles Never...heres a few tips.



Wash your tank every week


Milton the tank every month


Half fill your tank if you only use the water slowly...best only to have 1 days worth of water in the tank


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I drink americano so fill my tank almost daily. As an ex caravan person I'd say replace and swill every 2 days. There are some pills available to extend that but I've never used them. Not sure I would want to drink them all year round but some people with caravans, motor homes with large built in tanks use them.

I suppose as the water is heated that could be extended.

It's also worth checking for a sort of slimy feeling to the sides of the tank.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

I use a Brita water filter jug which is topped up several times a day.

Without cleaning there is a gradual build up of slime on the inside of the pouring spout cover, and black mold sneaking in around the edges of the top lid.

The best solution is to remove the filter and clean the plastic jug and lid with Domestos bleach before rinsing well. Don't forget to wear a pair of rubber gloves.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dave_E said:


> I use a Brita water filter jug which is topped up several times a day.
> 
> Without cleaning there is a gradual build up of slime on the inside of the pouring spout cover, and black mold sneaking in around the edges of the top lid.
> 
> The best solution is to remove the filter and clean the plastic jug and lid with Domestos bleach before rinsing well. Don't forget to wear a pair of rubber gloves.


 Take it apart and clean it more frequently, use Milton not Domestos. Soak the jug and it's components in Milton, then rinse thoroughly and dry.


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

Dave_E said:


> I use a Brita water filter jug which is topped up several times a day.
> 
> Without cleaning there is a gradual build up of slime on the inside of the pouring spout cover, and black mold sneaking in around the edges of the top lid.
> 
> The best solution is to remove the filter and clean the plastic jug and lid with Domestos bleach before rinsing well. Don't forget to wear a pair of rubber gloves.


 Domestos will start to break down the plastics I think so I wouldn't use that or anything other than the filter. Milton sounds like a good option for the other posters.


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks folks. I have used Milton and will empty the tank a little more often. Possibly most importantly, I've moved my machine 30cm to the right, out of line of the window through which the sun was hitting part of the water tank.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I used to work in Redditch which I think is the same water as Bromsgrove. The office kettle needed regular descaling. Ok it was used a lot especially by me but I'd keep an eye on that if I were you and the water filters. Steam is so good at generating scale - way better than a kettle.


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

Myles said:


> Thanks folks. I have used Milton and will empty the tank a little more often. Possibly most importantly, I've moved my machine 30cm to the right, out of line of the window through which the sun was hitting part of the water tank.


 Update: no algae at all since doing this.


----------

